# Time to Blow the Tax Return!!



## Kyled93 (Jan 20, 2009)

Alright guys/gals,

How is the Tax Return going to get spent?! My goal a new Springfield XD!


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

That's what I did with my tax return! XD9, Walther P22, and a Sig SP2022! :mrgreen:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

What little return (as it should be) I get will go towards the sales tax of the truck I just bought


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

So many choices so little money. I'm gonna pick up a Mosin Nagant 91/30 this week, if I can find a decent one. Then the search really starts. I need to get to the range and see what I can shoot in 357sig. It's the most readily available ammo around here. XD, M&P, and Glock are on the not so short list


----------

